# Question about meds



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok, so the doctor wanted to try my husband on Celexa for depression. He never really tells her the whole story with that, and not sure why. His mother and both sisters suffer from depression. He doesn't tell her that he has a family history of it, but does tell her he gets down and out from time to time but nothing major. Which really isn't all that true since he can get depressed for days. He made it sound like to the doctor he has it once in a blue moon. 

Anyway she said he could try the Celexa 10mg to start off with, if he wanted and that she was on the fence about it since he didn't suffer from it a lot. I asked him why doesn't he tell her the whole truth. His answer is, he doesn't really want to take meds like that because to many bad side effects. Well, looks like to me if he told her the real reason perhaps she could offer a alternative solution.:scratchhead:

Anyway, my question is, is there anyone here that has taken that before, if so how was it for you? Could you tell a difference, was it to many side effects etc?


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

I've taken other depression meds before, and some did help a little. But my goal was to not be on meds at all, so I supplemented the meds with counseling with a focus on mentally developing habits to help fight the depression. I was able to do it, and quit the meds with periodic visits to the doctor to follow up. So it can be done.

The side effects for me were ED problems. Most depression meds will have a similar effect. But it didn't happen all of the time. But when the ED would kick in, so would the depression. It was a cycle. But since I had a plan, I handled it and finally stopped the meds.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

I can't speak for others, but I'm not a big fan of anti depressants. I think there are a lot more side effects that can out weigh the actual help of them. Although they may help some people. 

I have tired alternative things that I feel helped. Counseling is an option, as well as more natural things. Google natural remedies for depression.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Good point on natural remedies. Vitamin B can help.


----------



## trey69 (Dec 29, 2010)

HerToo said:


> Good point on natural remedies. Vitamin B can help.


Yep, true. They can do bloodwork and see if you are low in certain vitamins. Chances are, if your B vitamins are low then that can actually cause some of the depression. So increasing that may help some.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Make that B Complex to be specific.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes Celexa. A few things 10mg is very low dose, you might not see any results. Having said that Celexa 'conks out' more than most. That is, it stops working for no clear reason at any dosage and upping it won't make it work. Also Celexa requires you to take the same dose very regularly or you will be prone to see a decrease in effectiveness. If you up the dose and stay with that new dose it won't work at all if you go back to a lower dose. Which makes tapering off difficult. It's one of the harder but by no means the worst, to stop taking. It's metabolic half life especially with the time release are fine.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

Different meds effect people differently. He could try it and see how it is. He will probably need to go up on dosage though at some point, 10mg sounds low. If there are to many side effects, then he could always talk to his doctor about stopping that and going with a more natural remedy.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

FYI I've never seen a difference between Celexa and any generic identical substitute. And the cost differential is 90%.


----------

